# (RIP) OMG whats wrong with Hiccup



## Ofelia (Sep 8, 2008)

I went to check on my bunnies, did the rounds of fresh hay, greens, water, cuddles etc when I saw Hiccup on his side.

he is ONLY 12 weeks old, there ARE NO dangers in his pen that I can see.
He has not been out running free.
He was inside for a few hours today, playing etc this morning but he was fine when I put him back outside.

He has had no contact with another bunny, his pen is almost 1.7 meters tall and is made of a super sturdy predator proof outer with a hutch in the middle.


OMG I don't know what to do. I have given him some metacam , a hottie, a heater on low, greens, a sleep sack, water, food and OMG.....







Hiccup has lost the use of his back legs. I can feel no breaks but will not risk hurting him further.
Only a few hours to go until the vets:sad:


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 8, 2008)

All my rabbits have been vaccinated except for Iggy and Hiccup as they are babies and their vaccinations were to be done by October.

He seem sot have injured himself somehow but for once on my life, I do not feel horribly horribly guilty. I know my bunnies have a good life, I care for them for hours every day, which is why this is so damned confusing!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, no. Randy, Sas, anyone? It could be paralysis (sp) due to many health issues as well.

I know I have heard that this can be the start of EC, but, best to get tests done first. Best not to speculate on this.


I'm hoping/praying for the best. ray: Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's the thread, in case it might help you.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12044&forum_id=10


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Get him to a rabbit savvy vet, asap!

Keep us posted! I am praying!ray:


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 8, 2008)

I am making arrangements as we speak for a babysitter.
We will be offline and at a vets asap.

I am reading up frantically, thank you for the links.
My only solace at the moment is that with the quick discovery of him in this state MAY mean I have some time on my hands, I mean he is not going to die is he??

Actually I better not think that way, whatever he has came on so fast, he could get worse.

Off to phone vet AGAIN


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2008)

I hope he'll be fine. I am just wanting to hear what the vets say.

I'm praying for you guys.ray: Hope it's nothing serious.

(I have to head off, I hope another Mod comes on to help you.:?):thumbup


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Can any Infirmary Mods help? They're going to a vet now. Please, if any of you can keep an eye on this. 

If in any doubt, call your vet with any questions, no matter how silly you think they may be, ok?:hug:


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 8, 2008)

this is Hiccup a few minutes ago, he is obviously fading!! Spoke to the only emergency vet near me, he is in the middle of work and has people waiting, he is calling back soon.
given him baytril and metacam and fluids
vet is confident he is going to make it until morning but i need to take him in tonight.

going to get his mother in with to see him, he may not make it


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2008)

:nerves1


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay vet is coming to me!

OMG Hiccup is going downhill so fast. He may have a virus, have removed jazz now, she has been vaccinated but taking no chances.
Hiccup is shallow breathing and totally limp now, I am going to be with my rabbit now.
There is not much more me or anyone can do. Vet will be here asap.

:bigtears:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh no..i'm so sorry to hear this...poor little Hiccup 

I'm praying for the little guy

Keeping you both in my thought's.


----------



## pla725 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this. Any update?


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I went to be and missed all this..
It sounds like a spinal injury to me but the vet will have seen him by now. 
I am so sorry Ophelia..


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 8, 2008)

I am totally exhausted so I will keep this brief.
Hiccup is with us still.

Vet came to the rescue but did very little different to what I was doing.

He was very very frank and to the point.

Animal sick
Quick diagnoses, no apparent broken anything
Antibiotics
Anti inflams
Metacam
some sub Q which he deemed unnecessary but precautionary 
Booked in for xray tomorrow
can't move him as he is too fragile and a bit touch and go etc
possible bacterial infection
and goodnight

And he left

I don't think he was compassionate or terribly interested, definitely not much concern about him.
He said ...hmm..yes yes, these rabbits are a bit fragile. Could be gone soon. Keep "it" away from the other ones in case.

I mean he probably just views them as pests, he likely sees a lot of rural animals, sheep, horses, cattle, dogs and cats and rabbits may well feature at the bottom of the list for him.
But I don't blame him, he was the only vet I could get for a call out. He was polite, just not very wet about bunnies.

Oh well, thats that, Hiccup is possibly responding to the antibiotics.
Good little man.
He is warm, hydrated, in no pain and sitting up half and half. this is quite different from the nearly comatose looking position he was in before.

So in all, kind of positive. If I do lose him, then I will very very sad but we have done all we can and I need to be practical too, whatever he has, he IS responding well, so yeah,

goodnight folks, thank you and lets just hope for the best


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 8, 2008)

Geez...I never heard of a bacterial infection that came on so fast ..

You did a great job Ophelia and are still doing a great job. 
If he doesn't make it you have done everything possible..
I will be interested in the x-rays....

and in the meantimeray:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh , I am so sorry this happened to you and he Ofelia. I have replied to your PM please feel free to call me anytime for someone to talk to if you're feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm so glad the vet came over to see Hiccup. I'd like to suggest something that you might want to talk to your vet about - its a little known thing called "flopsy" and I know that there are going to be people laughing at me for suggesting it. However, I've come to believe in it.

One of my litters was about 3 months old when Val came down with something - when I found her she was on her side - paralyzed in the hind quarters. I wasn't able to save her even though I tried - and because I remembered about Flopsy - I tried giving her vitamin E - and we did see improvement - but she was just too far gone. 

When her sister Bandita came down with the same symptoms (and we weren't sure if it was feed-related)...we started her on Vitamin E....and she is still with us now and you'd never know she was ever sick. Later on she came down with it twice more -she'd lose control of her back legs and just lay there...she hadn't injured herself anywhere. After a few doses of vitamin E ... she started getting better. 

I don't know if she is susceptible to flopsy or what - I now give her some vitamin E every once in a while (I need to get it on a schedule) and I have switched brands of feed and she hasn't had any problems at all.

Here is a link to the thread about it - you can read what we went through with her...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35166&forum_id=8

Another suggestion that was throw out in the thread was that perhaps Bandita got hypoglycemic and if I remember right...Randy felt that might be possible too - that her blood sugar had dropped. I am not sure though.

Anyway - this is another possibility. I've had people tell me quietly, "yeah...we've had something like that ... but we don't really discuss it 'cause we don't have proof that what we did worked...all we know is that it did work."

It might be something to consider since the vet has stated that there is no injury present.


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh No! Im so sorry your boy isnt well. It really sounds like a spinal injury to me the way it came on so fast. Definitely keep him imobile and on the pain meds and fluids. Is he able to urinate on his own right now?

When you do see a rabbit savvy vet, ask about steroid injections. There was a recent thread where the same thing happened with stephiemarie's bunny so you can sort of see some of the awesome advice that everyone gave her. She was actually given advice to put her bun down but shes doing a lot better now. Sometimes even the most cared for bunnies can have accidents- their backs are so fragile they can be severely injured just by slipping on the floor, falling, going berserk in their cage etc. Its definitely not your fault- youre an awesome person for doing so much to keep him comfortable now.

Definitely be sure he can urinate on his own or else you'll need to express his bladder yourself...

Prayers for you and your boy

Haley


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 8, 2008)

I am sorry:bigtears:

Please move this thread to THE RAINBOW BRIDGE.

Little Hiccup passed away earlier this morning.
This is a very sad day in our house.

We could not have made it to the vet for the xray, he was too weak.

His death is a mystery and I am considering doing a post mortem blood test, I may need to, to protect my other bunnies.

I am very sad right now, he passed peacefully in my arms in front of the heater (always his favourite place).

I owe the vet nothing, in more ways than one!!

My usual vet told me there was probably nothing anyone could do and I am wondering if I should take the little body to my normal vet for tests as I said.

I am just not sure if I can endure that, you know its hard enough to lose a baby so young and full of life just a few hours ago.

thankfully I have my own baby to look after so we are going to be okay today but have cancelled all on our schedule. 

Today is for Hiccup. I will bury him in the garden.

Sorry little boy. You were so cool, one ear up and one ear down.

I would like to post a memorial for him, with his photos etc. Soon.

Thank you for everyone who tried to help us. RIP Hiccup sweetie.


----------



## Illusion (Sep 8, 2008)

I am so sorry, you lost him. You probably should take him and see if you can figure out what happened.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Ofelia...i'm so very sorry to hear this sad news 

Thinking of you :hug:

Rest in peace little one

~Cheryl


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh how terrible to lose him so quickly. Thinking of you and yours.
Binky free, Hiccup.
:rainbow:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost little Hiccup. :rip:


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Ofelia I am so very sorry for :bigtears:you ...
I know hat you are going through a lot now anyway and this is really heartbreak
If i were you I would have your normal vet attempt to discover what the problem is.

My thought s are with you...


----------



## JimD (Sep 8, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

....binky free little one
ray::rainbow:


----------



## myheart (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't catch your thread sooner to offer healing prayers to Hiccup.

Prayers to you and all of those around you for your own personal healing and good memories of your sweet little Hiccup.

ray::bunnyangel:Binky free at the Bridge little one....

myheart


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you:bigtears:

My vet and I had a long talk and I also rung MAF, Ministry of Agriculture and Forestry. They HAVE had a few reported incidences of pet bunners dying from apparent Calici Virus in my area over the last 2 years. No one can be sure of the cause of death but it seems likely it was this killer virus, he did not display the normal sypmtoms but because he was so young, it could have been that the virus got to him too quickly.

Except for Iggy, all my buns are vaccinated, Iggy will of course be vaccinated today.
He was dosed on metacam until he passed so I doubt he was in much pain.

I had to had to go super market shopping, just got back, it took me over an hour to buy 15 items...everything is a bit blurry and kind of turbulent in my head.

Its so quiet, baby will be asleep soon and Hiccup is gone, there is a terrible smell where he passed and my clothes were covered in urine. I did not notice it at the time.

My vet will not look at him in fear of contaminating his rooms. It will cost $350 for a proper post mortem and Hiccup would be sent into a city lab and not returned to me.

I have decided not to do this to him.

I cannot afford it anyway. He will stay here and be buried when I have more energy this afternoon.

For now, he is in a little hay crate, with some dandelion flowers.
He is in the barn.

I am really really struggling with the idea of putting him in the ground!! I am always so slow to comprehend.
Going to have a drink and think about it all.

Got nothing else I want to do.

Fairwell little gold minilop, you were so so sweet, a tiny golden version of your fiesty Mum. Slipper will miss you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.. He know you loved him, now he and Barney are hopping around eating nice juicy greens and checking out all the babes!

Binky free Hiccup!

Dave


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about Hiccup's passing, Ofelia. He looked like a sweet, wonderful little guy. Too young...

Binkie Free, Hiccup:hearts:


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 8, 2008)

This is sad news. I am so sorry for your loss and your little guy going through all this. I think that is a good decision to burry him. It would be hard to get the tests done and then the body not returned to you. 

Shannon


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

Binky Free at the Bridge Hiccup. :rainbow:

You will be so missed.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please feel free to pm me.

RIP:rainbow:Hiccup.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh Lisa i was so schocked when i read this. im so sorry.
Binky free Hiccup!


Love prisca


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 9, 2008)

When I saw the original post in 'The Infirmary, I really hoped the little bun would pull through.

I'm sorry for your loss of Hiccup. He looked and sounded like such a sweet bun.

R.I.P. Hiccup :rainbow:

Jo xx


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry Lisa  RIP Little Hiccup...may angels lead you in <3


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 9, 2008)

This is so very sad . I am sorry for your loss - he was a beautiful boy.

Jan


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes he was a beautiful boy  Very beautiful, he had lovely colours and a lovely little personality.
He will always be in my heart, poor little thing.
I hope he felt no pain, he passed so peacefully, like he had just gone to sleep.

I had irrational fears of waking up and finding all my bunners sick or passed. But they are all well, and quite naughty too, little Iggy (Hiccups sister:sad has dug a sizeable hole on my lawn!! hmph!

She made me laugh, looking quite healthy thank you very much and her little nose covered in dirt.

Slipper has lots of company and almost constant attention from Jazz and Iggy, he is one spoilt boy so he may not miss Hiccup too much.

I just hate to think of Hiccup not living much of his life. But we have to go on.
I am realistic too even though its very hard to be practical when you love your bunnies so much and emotion is probably healthy too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 9, 2008)

We are very sorry to hear about your loss--don't try to second guess this, it only makes you feel worse. All any of us can do is give our fur-babies a loving forever home. Vet bills are very expensive and don't always get you a happy ending. Over the years, we have rescued 27 bunnies. When one dies, it hurts--a piece of your life just got stolen and will never be replaced. Be happy that your little baby knew he was loved and hang onto the happy memories. Larry and Nancy


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Nancy



Hiccup I am so sad about you tonight. I was taking photos on my camera, went to delete one and there you were, my last photos of you.

I was at a wedding, was happy for my friends but looked down and saw you on the tiny screen on my camera in my lap.

I miss you little boy.


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Hiccup. It sounds like this came on so quickly. I read through this whole post, I was half-way in tears. Well at least he can binky over the bridge. 

R.I.P Hiccup. :rainbow:

Karlee


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry .
You did everything you possibly could for him, and i'm sure he was so thankful for that.
You can tell you loved him so much, and he loved you too.

RIP Hiccup :rainbow:


----------



## Michaela (Sep 28, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. :hug: 

Binky free Hiccup. :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2008)

What a heartbreaking loss. I'm so sorry. Binky free, Hiccup.:rainbow:


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry..

I'm speechless.. 

RIP HICCUP

:rainbow:


----------

